
Flux Capacity: Flux-Readings of Apple Computer Floppies - djmips
https://archive.org/details/flux_capacity
======
eej71
Related to this is the work of "4am" and his efforts to preserve the many
titles in the Apple ][ library. His many write ups about the various
protection schemes are a fun read.
[https://twitter.com/a2_4am?lang=en](https://twitter.com/a2_4am?lang=en)

~~~
kurthr
One of my favorite hikes up the california hills was with a friend who worked
for Infocom back in the day... it was much later during the DotCom boom and an
acquaintance went hiking with us who turned out to have been cracking (and
distributing through BBS) my friends games. They had a long conversation on
various forms of copy protection and how they were broken... but the great
thing was that he still had copies/floppys that worked whereas my friend's
copy protected versions no longer read properly!

So my friend was able to get a copy of the game he had written long ago to run
again :-) A very happy ending.

~~~
brokenmachine
DRM shows zero respect for the future.

